# ?ICD9 Code for Hyperkeratosis back



## Hopp (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Just wondering if someone would be able to help me coding a
Lesion from the back   Path:Acanthosis and focal hyperkeratosis 
I thought it was 701.1; however medicare will not pay an E&M(99213) with that Dx as they say that it is a screening and that is a 
foot code Dx  -   So would I use the 702.8 other dermatoses   Thanks in advance
Deb, CPC


----------



## daharden (Aug 17, 2011)

I would use 216.5, benign neoplasm of back.


----------

